# Prime



## tomheli (Sep 28, 2008)

running tap water through a whole house carbon filter do i need this added cost for water changes ?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

My answer is YES YES YES!!!
Here's why: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/193726-worst-day/


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

TheCableGuy said:


> My answer is YES YES YES!!!
> Here's why: http://www.piranha-f...3726-worst-day/


X2!!!1


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

very cheap insurance on your part, good job linking that topic cableguy


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Ba20 said:


> very cheap insurance on your part, good job linking that topic cableguy


I don't wish what happened to me, to any other member here. Let my mistakes serve as warning.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

TheCableGuy said:


> very cheap insurance on your part, good job linking that topic cableguy


I don't wish what happened to me, to any other member here. Let my mistakes serve as warning.
[/quote]

You didn't make a mistake, you were screwed over by the actions of someone else.... don't beat yourself up over something that was out of your hands.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

^^Maybe, but had I put Prime or any other dechlorinator this wouldn't have happened. I took for granted that my tapwater would be safe.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm curious. What's prime say on bottle? Can you double dose without harming your fish? Can you eat your fish after using prime? Does it effect pH? Nitrites, nitrates, or ammonia levels?


----------



## BLKPiranha (May 1, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> I'm curious. What's prime say on bottle? Can you double dose without harming your fish? Can you eat your fish after using prime? Does it effect pH? Nitrites, nitrates, or ammonia levels?


I have double dosed with no problem on my ray tank. I wouldn't want to eat any of my fish so I can help on that question!!! Here is some reading on the Nitrates,Nitrites and ammonia	http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Prime.html

It works good for me.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm not wanting to eat my fish neither.but I know amquel conditioner is non-toxic to fish n humans both. Most say not to be used on fish to be consumed.


----------



## tomheli (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks i guess i better go get some then dont want to risk it these guys have been around for years hate to kill them being cheap


----------

